
Microsoft approves WinMo 7 rooting app - taylorbuley
http://tech.icrontic.com/news/windows-phone-7-rooting-app-available-in-marketplace/
======
saurik
No. ChevronWP7 does not "root" your device; it seems to simply unlock
developer access. The result is actually still quite limited: it would be nice
to have "root".

"""Provided unlocks are equivalent to those provided by Microsoft’s App Hub.
That means 10 side-loaded applications. That also means no “Interop
access”."""

\--
[http://www.chevronwp7.com/post/12369366007/chevronwp7-labs-l...](http://www.chevronwp7.com/post/12369366007/chevronwp7-labs-
launch-1-update)

------
azakai
> This is definitely a new direction for Microsoft in many ways, and it is a
> cunning method for promoting the brand. It may be a tad bit risky, but it
> seems like the most popular mobile device makers are the ones making the
> boldest moves.

Isn't the direction reversed in the last sentence? The popular devices are
playing it safe, the unpopular devices - Windows Phone - are according to this
article taking a risk and making a bold move.

------
skl_
I never thought that I'd read about Microsoft allowing something like this.
There seems to be a sea change in culture towards openess amongst the Big Guys
at the moment. It's unfortunate however that these companies are only
beginning to invest now that their core products are at stake.

~~~
untog
Although I'm happy MS is doing it, I'm absolutely positive that the only
reason for it is to attract more developers to their platform and try to
compete with Apple in one of the few areas they are widely regarded as
deficient.

I don't think it's a sign of sea change at all, sadly.

~~~
kooshball
Is "to attract more developers to their platform and try to compete with
Apple" not a good enough reason?

~~~
untog
Well, it suggests that if they ever became competitive with Apple they would
lose all interest in providing open access to their platform.

------
jamesu
I'm still waiting for an official c/c++ sdk

~~~
rbanffy
If you feel brave enough, you can port MeeGo to the Nokia WP7 handsets and
boot it with this tool. Their C/C++ toolchain is excellent. ;-)

~~~
skl_
I saw a MeeGo port running on the Nexus One, tempted:
<http://wiki.meego.com/ARM/MSMQSD>

~~~
rbanffy
Yes, but it wouldn't make Ballmer throw a chair.

------
kooshball
Windows Mobile doesnt exist anymore. It's Windows Phone now.

~~~
lukifer
WinPho?

Microsoft branding sucks. Phones don't even have "windows", and they're
delusional if they think that Windows has a positive brand association with
consumers.

~~~
varunsrin
WP7 is the acronym used instead of WinMo

~~~
taylorbuley
My bad. Noted. I did like "WinMo" quite a bit though.

------
prashantv
While I don't like you have to pay for it, I do like the fact that your
warranty isn't voided when you "unlock" the phone.

------
polyfractal
As an avid WP7 user, this is completely awesome.

~~~
untog
As a relative newbie to WP7, is there actually anything of interest to do with
it right now? I get that there is a ton of potential for the future, but I
haven't seen any interesting root apps yet.

~~~
polyfractal
You're right, I don't believe there is much you can do with a jail-broken WP7
phone yet.

Tangentially, you can also accomplish a similar "jailbreaking" by registering
with App Hub and making your phone a developer phone. If you are a student you
can get a year free of App Hub through DreamSpark too

------
IanDrake
My ATT contract is up in June. I've been planning on ditching my iPhone 4 for
WinMo when I'm in the clear to switch back to verizon. This just makes it that
much more attractive.

I just hope there's some good WinMo hardware by then.

~~~
untog
There is some good WinMo hardware available now... just not on Verizon. I
picked up a Samsung Focus S and I'm very happy with it. Not jailbreaking yet
as I can't see any really useful apps that require it. I'm sure that will come
with time, though.

------
freemarketteddy
I cant help but think this is analogous to a desperate guy offering free sex
and all quality women rejecting his offer!

Economics 101: Supply and Demand

